# mtb rund um bamberg



## wr400 (16. Februar 2006)

hallo,

wer von euch kennt denn gute mtb strecken rund um bamberg?
ich selbst hobel öfters mal zwischen bamberg und heiligenstadt rum. das wird allerdings auf dauer ohne neue strecken ziemlich langweilig.  hab gehört das es auch in der nähe von wachenroth gute strecken geben soll.

vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen.


----------



## mtb*cHiCa (16. Februar 2006)

Hi... ich kann Dir nur rund um den Jakobsberg und die Altenburg paar gute "kleine" Strecken empfehlen... geht halt viel durch den Wald und ist ziemlich hügelig... und wurzelig und.... schööööööööööön...  
die fahr ich ziemlich oft alleine... wird auch langweilig mit der Zeit, aber hilft ja nix! Wo kommst´n her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meiki (16. Februar 2006)

Was willste denn fahren,wennste Downhillen,Freeriden und durch die Luft fliegen willst biste bei mir an der richtigen Adresse.
Zur Zeit fahr ich im Gelände leider meistens eh allein und deswegen leider auch selten(scheinbar haben viele keinen Bock mehr  )oder sind totale Weicheier).
Naja auf jedenfall hab ich immer Lust zu biken und kann dir schon einige Strecken hier in der Gegend zeigen(Friesener Warte,Altenburg ...).

rock on


----------



## wr400 (17. Februar 2006)

servus,

ich komme aus der nähe von hirschaid und fahre bevorzugt cc. dowhill kann ich wohl mit meinen radl vergessen, gegen freeride hätte ich aber nichts - soweit ich das mit meiner cc schüssel fahren kann. 

jakobsberg und altenburg hört sich schon mal ziemlich gut an. die friesner warte kenn ich schon ganz gut.

fahrt ihr auch ma längere strecken?


----------



## mtb*cHiCa (17. Februar 2006)

Ich fahr längere Strecken, auch mal auf´s Land und dann einfach in paar Wiesen rein oder so... bin nicht so fit was Berg rauf angeht. Meiki, den kenn ich ja, Hi!  , fährt mehr DH.. gelle? Wie geht´s dir denn so, Meiki???

Also ich wohn da direkt in der Altenburg-Gegend... Du fährst also lieber Straße und Feld ein??


----------



## ttbitg (17. Februar 2006)

hi,

wenn du aus hirschhaid kommst und viel richtung heiligenstadt unterwegs bist, dann kennst du sicherlich bereits die friesener warte.
das ist schon einmal einer der besten spots hier in der gegend.

generell ist alles nördlich von bamberg (hassberge + fränkisches jura) interessanter als das was es südlich von bamberg (steigerwald) gibt.
ist zumindest meine meinung.

das tal richtung tiefenellern ist auch sehr nett.
in den hängen rechts und links und am ende des tals gibt es einiges an netten singletrails.

ein stück weiter im norden liegt der stammberg.
auch sehr nett. ich fahre häufig den stammebrg hoch und dann richtung giechburg. an der giechburg gibt es auch einige trails und ne schöne aussicht auch noch.

nordwestlich von bamberg hast du die hassberge.
das fängt bei hallstadt mit dem kreuzberg an.
kreuzberg ist für singletrails schon mal nicht schlecht.
von dörfleins nach baunach zieht sich auch ein sehr netter kleiner singletrail am hang entlang. der geht duch die bierkeller von kemmern duch. kann man nicht verpassen.

weiter nördlich und westlich in den hassbergen gibt es auch noch massig nette ecken. kauf dir einfach die fritsch-wanderkarte für die ecke. damit kommst du schon sehr weit.

eine sehr coole tour kannst du noch ein stück weiter im norden machen bei staffelstein auf dem staffelberg. staffelstein hat auch einen bahnhof, wenn die anfahrt zu weit ist.

noch weiter westlich in den hassbergen bei zeil am main kannst du sehr nett in den weinbergen rumfahren. ist allerdigns teilweise geteert aber wirklich nette aussicht.

das war's erst einmal was mir auf die schnelle einfällt.
ich bin jedes jahr überrascht, was es hier an schönen ecken gibt, die ich noch nicht kenne.

ciao
 martin


----------



## wr400 (17. Februar 2006)

@ mtb*cHiCa 
naja wie schon gesagt, cross country eben. auf der strasse fahr ich nicht allzuviel. mehr im wald, trails und so...
wie weit sind denn die touren die du in der altenburg gegend fährst?

@ ttbitg
wow, du hast dir ja richtig mühe gegeben. da kann man schon mal einiges mit anfangen. die idee mit der wanderkarte ist gut, werd mir bei gelegenheit mal eine kaufen.

fahrt ihr eigentlich öfters in der nähe mtb?


----------



## ttbitg (17. Februar 2006)

hi,

ich fahre normalerweise ab april/mai bis oktober/november ca. 3 mal die woche.
bin cc-mäßig / all-mountain-mäßig (=enduro-mäßig) unterwegs.
zur zeit schlage ich mich noch mit den nachwirkungen einer kreuzband-op rum.
ich hoffe das ich in ca. 2 monaten wieder weitestgehend bike-fähig bin.
wenn du lust hast können wir ja dann mal zusammen ein paar runden drehen.

ciao
 martin


----------



## wr400 (17. Februar 2006)

na auf jeden fall. wär klasse ma wieder zusammen paar neue touren zu fahren. - normalerweise bin ich nämlich immer alleine unterwegs


----------



## Meiki (17. Februar 2006)

@wr400:iss wurscht,ich fahr auch mal ne Tour mit und da ich aus Hirschaid komm dürfte das dann sicher ned sooo des Problem sein mal zusammen zu biken,ich denk alles ist besser als alleine zu fahren oder?

@Chica:Hi zurück ,aber du warst doch im Herbst auch aufm RealMcKenzies Konzert oder?Da hasste mich scheinbar nicht gekannt oder erkannt


----------



## Frankenbiker (17. Februar 2006)

Nach einem längeren "Exil" in Bamberg bin ich wieder zu den Wurzel zurückgekehrt. Ich kenne mich hier eigentlich ganz gut aus, fahre aber zur Zeit meistens alleine. Wenn also jemand mal Lust auf eine Tour von Bamberg aus Richtung Osten hat, bin ich gerne dabei - vielleicht auch etwas länger ins Herzen der Fränkischen. Bin jetzt eine Woche weg, aber dann will ich wieder loslegen - wenn dann der ***Schnee weg ist.

Servus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb*cHiCa (18. Februar 2006)

@Meiki: Jo... da war ich, aber da hab ich Dich echt nicht gesehen! Warum bist denn nicht mal hergekommen? Aber das Konzert war echt super finde ich... Warst mal wieder Kreuzberg, bestimmt, oder? Würd da gern mal wieder fahren..

@wr400: Also ich bin auch immer alleine unterwegs, wenn Du also neue tolle Strecken ausgefiltert hast wär ich auch mal bei ner Runde dabei- in jedem Fall. Die Strecken die ich immer so fahre sind circa ne halbe Stunde hin, ne halbe Stunde hoch und dann ne Stunde wieder runter...   ...oder ich fahre eben einfach drauf los und dann wie gesagt einfach über Feldwege in Wald rein und schau dann wo ich nicht mehr weiter komm.. da bin ich dann immer gut 2 Stunden nonstop unterwegs.. aber eben leider selten sowas, da es allein halt doch manchmal bissl gefährlich sein kann..


----------



## Meiki (18. Februar 2006)

gesehen hast mich schon,aber irgendwie nicht erkannt,naja is wurscht!Jep des Konzert war geil,vor allem der Pogo hat Spaß gemacht  
Ne war nachdem wir fahren waren leider nimmer oft am Kreuzberg,weil der Markus scheinbar nimmer fährt


----------



## ttbitg (18. Februar 2006)

einen hab ich noch.
schau mal auf der fritsch-wanderkarte nordwestlich von dörfleins.
da findest du den rennweg. das ist ein fernwanderweg.
ist auf der karte mit einem r gekennzeichnet.
ist auch mit schildern markiert.
der ist teilweise wirklich sehr cool.
vor allem in der gegend vor dörfleins.
beim aktuellen wetter ist er aber wahrscheinlihc noch zu schlammig.


----------



## mtb*cHiCa (18. Februar 2006)

@Meiki: Wie der Markus fährt nimmer? Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen... Ich fand die Runde am Kreuzberg echt gut, mittlerweile hab ich ja fleißig geübt..   ...hm, da hab ich Dich bei den McKenzies dann echt nicht erkannt... waren ja damals alle bissl "dreckig" und "sporty"... mag sein, dass man in Tageskleidung anders aussieht, als beim Biken...   --> Hättest mir ja aber beim Konzert auch mal auf´n Hinterkopf schlagen und "Hallo" sagen können!?  

Wir können ja mal wieder ne Runde drehen, wenn Du Böcke hast.. bevor jeder hier alleine durch Bambergs Gegend gurkt?! Bin zwar nicht so krass wie Du, aber Du wirst schon bissl Rücksicht auf die CC-Biker nehmen!  

@all: Wie sieht´s aus?


----------



## mtb*cHiCa (18. Februar 2006)

@Meiki: Was mir noch einfällt... hast Du noch die Pics von der Runde am Kreuzberg damals? Die könntest mir mal per E-mail schicken?


----------



## [email protected] (18. Februar 2006)

Hallo aus Lichtenfels, 
ich muss mich jetzt auch mal zu Wort melden... mit dem gleichen Anliegen - bin meistens alleine unterwegs und wenn ihr mal ne gemeinschaftstour plant, würde ich mich auch bei euch anschließen. Mal ein paar neue Gesichter kennenlernen  wird sicher lustig...

also, wenn die planungen laufen, lasst es mich wissen!!

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TINOB. (19. Februar 2006)

Hallo, der Tino aus Hös.

ich bin heut auf der Frisener W. unterwegs.
so ab 14 Uhr Sportplatz Wernsdorf, bisschen hoch und runter.
Grüsse an alle die da gern mit machen. . .


----------



## Meiki (19. Februar 2006)

was fürne schei?e,bis 2UHr schaff ichs nimmer nach Wernsdorf;ich bin um circa. 16UHR auf der Friesener Warte Freeriden,am Wanderparkplatz in Seigendorf
Hab ein grünes Kona Stinky falls mich jemand sehen würde


----------



## maggus12345 (20. Februar 2006)

boooaaahhhh - is des lang her, dass ich des letzte mal hier war *ducktsich*

jo - irgendwie gings bei mir grad drunter und drüber (und es geht noch^^) aber so langsam juckts mich dann doch mal wieder, endlich mal wieder mit meiki und co bissl radl zu fahrn 

ich werd wohl mal langsam anfangen, bissi kleinere übungsrunden zu fahren und dann meld ich mich mal wieder bei dir meiki 

bis bald

markus


----------



## wr400 (20. Februar 2006)

hallo,

wir könnten eigentlich alle zusammen mal ne runde drehen.
schreibt doch einfach wann ihr zeit habt. vielleicht mal an nen wochenende (sonntag wäre mir pers. am liebsten).

@meiki + tinob.

schade das ich am samstag ein bisschen zu intensiv feiern war  
ich komme nämlich direkt aus wernsdorf, wäre gestern gerne ne runde mitgefahren wenns mir nicht so :kotz: geganen wäre.


----------



## TINOB. (20. Februar 2006)

Ja, ja die Sch... Feiereri. Da vergisst man schon mal das man eigentlich nur zum Biken auf der Welt ist.
War gestern echt schön, zwar matschig ohne Ende aber gut.
Ich werd hier einfach mal die Ansage machen wenn ich wieder unterwegs bin.


----------



## Meiki (20. Februar 2006)

@Tino:Matschig?!Ja Matschig wars,aber bei Seigendorf wars wie n Eiskanal  
Des nächste mal wärs cool,wenn du ein bisschen früher bescheid sagen würdest(bitte  )


----------



## Ksyrium (22. Februar 2006)

Hi, 
also was ich öfters fahr is Michelsberger wald bis tütschengreuth hinter da geht einiges, da kann man auch einfach mal so vom weg runter und querfeldein und kommt auch immer schnell wieder raus, desweiteren kann ich die gegend um die Giechburg, Friesner Warte, Tiefenellern und Kreuzberg nur empfehlen. Hinter Eltmann is sicher auch gut zu fahren, war ich aber mitm MTB noch nie. Also Kreuzberg bis ganz hoch zu dem kleinen Häuschen und rechts runter und dann kommt man auch irgendwann zu dem See (hab aber ka. wie der heißt) nur wer da des erste mal gleich alleine fährt und sich net auskennt sollte vorsichtig sein, kann man sich leicht verfahren zumindest bei dem angesprochenen See fand ichs  am Anfang recht unübersichtlich, wer die Gegend kennt weiß sicher was ich meine. Also wenn mal wieder was geplant is und noch Mitfahrer für CC und Marathon gesucht werden, bin ich gern dabei, bin nur die Ferien über net in Bbg.

David


----------



## Meiki (24. Februar 2006)

Sonntag Friesener Warte?Wer hätte Lust weng zu fahren?Nix spezielles,nur a weng MTB,also wärs für jeden was!
Sagt halt hier mal bescheid!


----------



## ericoli (24. Februar 2006)

Hallo,ich mal wieder,Lust hätt ich am Sonntag schon aber ich muss Arbeiten   aber nächster Sonntag wäre doch was , Kreuzberg oder die Richtung (ich komme aus Nördlicher Richtung,Staffelberg ist bei mir in der Nähe,ist wirklich Geil ,Matthias aus Lif. wir können zusammen Fahren)
also dann ma Butter bei die Fische.  Kreuzberg Sonntag (in einer Woche) 6:30(da is hell)                wer kommt mit   ne war Spassss      10 Uhr oder so  , ihr dürft hallt abends net so lang   
also dann meldet euch


----------



## wr400 (26. Februar 2006)

hallo,

für heute bin ich wohl bisschen zu spät dran 
aber nächsten sonntag bin ich dabei. wie lange wollt ihr ca. fahren?

vielleicht ist ja der stille beobachter dieses threads auch dabei? na wie wärs e36/8?

mein gruss
wr400


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E36/8 (26. Februar 2006)

wr400 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> für heute bin ich wohl bisschen zu spät dran
> aber nächsten sonntag bin ich dabei. wie lange wollt ihr ca. fahren?
> ...



Moin du Ratte, warst du gestern Resulats- oder eher Genusstrinkermäßig unterwegs? 
Wie schon gesagt, wenn ich mein Rad bis dahin hab oder n Leihbike organisieren kann bin ich dabei.

So...jetzt werd ich erstmal zum Sport und anschließend ne runde Laufen damit ich irgendwann mal auf dein übermenschliches Trainingspensum komme


----------



## ericoli (27. Februar 2006)

Hallo wr 400,wie lange wir fahren wollen? , schau mer mal, ich denk so ca. 2 std. von mir aus auch mehr ( oder weniger) mal sehen was die anderen so sagen,     ist doch super der satz jetzt biste genau so schlau wie davor       Grüsse


----------



## wr400 (27. Februar 2006)

> Moin du Ratte, warst du gestern Resulats- oder eher Genusstrinkermäßig unterwegs?
> Wie schon gesagt, wenn ich mein Rad bis dahin hab oder n Leihbike organisieren kann bin ich dabei.
> 
> So...jetzt werd ich erstmal zum Sport und anschließend ne runde Laufen damit ich irgendwann mal auf dein übermenschliches Trainingspensum komme



servus,
dieses wochenende war ich mehr dem alkoholgenuss, nicht dem resultat verfallen 
klär das mit deinem bike mal ab und ruf mich dann mal an.


----------



## E36/8 (27. Februar 2006)

wr400 schrieb:
			
		

> servus,
> dieses wochenende war ich mehr dem alkoholgenuss, nicht dem resultat verfallen
> klär das mit deinem bike mal ab und ruf mich dann mal an.



Ja, wenn ich dran denk ruf ich heut Nachmittag mal im Laden an.
Achja, schonmal DDO auf Updates überprüft? YEAH


----------



## ricole (28. Februar 2006)

hej hej hej!

wie gern würde ich mal mit jemanden in und um bamberg rad fahren. rennrad, CC, downhill, alles mache ich mit! also einfach mal anmailen!

bis dann dann!

riCo


----------



## ericoli (28. Februar 2006)

na dann,nächsten sonntag              Grüsse


----------



## wr400 (2. März 2006)

> ericoli  	Hallo wr 400,wie lange wir fahren wollen? , schau mer mal, ich denk so ca. 2 std. von mir aus auch mehr ( oder weniger) mal sehen was die anderen so sagen, ist doch super der satz jetzt biste genau so schlau wie davor Grüsse



2 stunden sind optimal, die sollte ich (hoffentlich) durchhalten


----------



## ericoli (3. März 2006)

Hallo.wie schauts den aus mit Sonntag,hat ja ganz schö gschneit,wer ist den jetzt dabei,oder verschieben wir es ??? ( obwohl runter kommen sie alle)  meldet euch mal....         Grüsse


----------



## wr400 (4. März 2006)

hallo,
da es gestern und heute nur noch geschneit hat, pack ich morgen lieber meinen schlitten statt das bike aus.
glaub wir verschieben die tour lieber um ne woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ksyrium (4. März 2006)

Wenn ihr nichts dagegen einzuwenden habt und mir nix mehr dazwischen kommt wäre ich nächstes WE auch dabei, muss mein bike mal ordentlich einweihen.  Steht denn schon fest wo ihr fahren wollt, oder wird das dann spontan entschieden?


----------



## mtb*cHiCa (5. März 2006)

Ich fall aus die nächsten Wochen... mir wurde gestern der Daumen genäht! Aua!!!


----------



## wr400 (6. März 2006)

@Ksyrium 
bis jetzt ist noch nichts festes ausgemacht. werden wir dann wohl spontan entscheiden.

@mtb*cHiCa
au weh, was hast denn gemacht?


----------



## mtb*cHiCa (15. März 2006)

Boah, war der " " fies....   ... Ah Käse... was passiert ist? Hm.. ich arbeite wahrscheinlich zu viel ... (Maaaaaaaan.... Zwei-Finger-Tastensystem--- Stress!!!  )... ist passiert als ich 4 Sektgläser hinstellen wollte, da ist mir der Stiel von einem im Finger steckengeblieben... sieht gut aus wenn sie den Finger aufschneiden und die Sehnen suchen...  

Ich werd bei Gelegenheit (wenn der Gips mal kurz runter ist) paar Pics machen und euch zeigen! 

Ich bekomm schon fleißig e-mails... wenn ne Tour steht kann ich ja so mal zum Treffpunkt kommen, ansonsten bin ich in spätestens 5 Wochen wieder dabei!


----------



## gzero (18. März 2006)

Also ich habe auch schon 1-2 Touren gemacht...  ....kann es kaum erwarten, mal wieder die ersten kleinen Bergchen hier hochzufahren...
Vielleicht sieh man sich mal irgendwo...(Bin aber kein Dowhnhiller, Racer, Jumper..sondern nur ein etwas gemütlicher gemütlicher Tourenfahrer)..


----------



## E36/8 (18. März 2006)

Hi,
also Morgen und den nächsten Sonntag geht bei mir nix mit biken. 
Danach klappts Fahren an nem Sonntag sicherlich mal. Muß ja schließlich den Trainingsrückstand auf den wr400 (oder soll ich lieber 250sx sagen) feststellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meiki (18. März 2006)

wer hätte morgen Bock weng auf der Friesener Warte zu fahren?


----------

